

Dropbox 'syncs' all your files on the same partition - infectedio
https://infected.io/164/dropbox-syncs-all-your-files-on-the-same-partition

======
jinushaun
This guy really has no idea how shell extensions work on Windows. Other apps
that overlay icons over files work the same way, including Tortoise
Git/Hg/Svn.

Every time Windows Explorer displays a directory, it must check if it should
draw an icon over files in that directory. It doesn't know if the directory is
"special" (aka, Dropbox, git repo, etc) so it makes the check every time for
all files in all directories.

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/bb7...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/bb761267\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

------
jonathonf
Original article rather than the above repaste:
[http://www.e-siber.com/guvenlik/dropbox-accesses-all-the-
fil...](http://www.e-siber.com/guvenlik/dropbox-accesses-all-the-files-in-
your-pc-not-just-sync-folder-and-steals-everything/)

And the Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2xrpgx/dropbox_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2xrpgx/dropbox_accesses_all_the_files_in_your_pc_not/)

